# ...and the city sun sets over me.



## Spot (19 Agosto 2016)

Duetto d'eccezione, di quelli che non ti dimentichi più.

[video=youtube;BTrGowDPjBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTrGowDPjBk[/video]


----------

